# Betrüger schloss Stromliefervertrag ab



## Nicko1998 (4 August 2020)

Vor ca. 6 - 7 Jahren wurde ich ja mit massenweise durch Betrüger vorgenommene Vertragsabschlüsse (Stromverträge, Gasverträge, Telefonverträge, Versicherungen, Hotelbuchungen, Weight Watchers usw) beehrt, die ich selbstverständlich alle umgehend annulierte bzw. die Kontobelastungen wegen Widerspruch zurückgehen ließ. Die Staatsanwaltschaft stellte das aufgrund meiner Anzeige eingeleitete Verfahren gegen Unbekannt ein, da mir ja keinerlei Schaden entstanden sei und ein Amtshilfeersuchen an die USA zur Feststellung des Inhabers der Betrüger-Mailadresse nichts bringen würde. Auch eine Beschwerde beim Generalstaatsanwalt wurde zurückgewiesen.

Letzte Woche nun bedankte sich ein Berliner Stromanbieter für meinen ab Ende September 2020 neu abgeschlossenen Liefervertrag. Es fehlten auf dem Bestätigungsschreiben sowohl Zählernummer (die man von mir erbat) als auch die IBAN für die monatliche Abbuchung. Außerdem war ein komplett unzutreffendes Geburtsdatum angegeben.

Der Stromanbieter (absolut seriös) stornierte aufgrund meines Anrufes den "Vertrag" inzwischen - das entsprechende Schreiben ging mir auf dem Postweg zu. Man wolle auch recherchieren, ob man etwas über den Anmelder herausbekommen könne und mich entsprechend informieren.

Bin mal gespannt, ob noch weitere Überraschungen dieser Art auf mich warten.....

NB: Zu meiner Überraschung enthielt meine Schufa-Auskunft die Anfrage dieses Stromanbieters, obwohl sowohl mein Vorname falsch geschrieben war und das Geburtsdatum nicht zutraf.


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2020)

Du hast anscheinend einen Stalker an der Backe. Ärgerlich und mit Aufwand verbunden. Der Antrag auf den Stromvertrag ging zwar durch, war aber vermutlich eh unfruchtbar, da du einen laufenden Vertrag hast. Das Problem hier, der neue Anbieter hätte den alten Vertrag kündigen können, wenn der Stalker das entsprechend angeklickt hat.

Bei der Schufa Einwendung vorbringen, dann sollte der Eintrag zeitnah wieder raus sein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2020)

Die Schufa schrieb mir heute, sie wolle der Sache nachgehen und sich mit dem Einmelder in Verbindung setzen. Außerdem wolle man alle Einmeldungen genauestens prüfen. Naja, allzu viele Eintragungen liegen da nicht vor. Mein Score ist 99,55%. Mal sehen, ob sich da durch die Einmeldung etwas verändert.


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2020)

Der Schufa-Score sollte möglichst etwas unter 100% sein, denn nur dann ist man wirklich kreditwürdig, weil man geschäftlich ist. 100 bekommt eh niemand.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 August 2020)

Nach Urlaubsrückkehr fand ich Schreiben der Schufa vor, dass man beim meldenden Energieunternehmen anfragte und von dort keinerlei Reaktion gezeigt wurde. Aus diesem Grund habe man den Eintrag gelöscht. Trifft nach meinen Feststellungen auch zu.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe man den Eintrag gelöscht.


Na sach isch doch!


Reducal schrieb:


> .... dann sollte der Eintrag zeitnah wieder raus sein.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 September 2021)

Naja, ein gutes Jahr hatte ich nun Ruhe. Gestern nun bedankte sich EON per Mail für den Abschluss eines Stromvertrages. Bei meinem Anruf heute morgen waren die ersten drei Gesprächspartner nach der langen Warteschleife nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig. Erst der 4. hat verstanden, worum es geht. Der "Vertrag" wird storniert. Ich soll nur per Mail kurz nochmals den Vorgang schildern. Habe ich gemacht. Ein Blick in meine Schufa-Meldungen ergab dann, dass EON gestern eine Bonitätsabfrage an die Schufa richtete. Auch dies reklamierte ich bei der Schufa. Als Mail-Kontaktadresse wird meine uralte t-online-Adresse angegeben, die ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren nicht mehr nutze. Ein Gespräch mit der Telekom heute ergab, dass ich diese erst löschen könne, wenn mein Telekom-Vertrag enden würde. Seltsam! Naja, ich hab die Mailadressen und Konten sehr gut im Griff und kann sofort reagieren, falls auch wieder mal abgebucht wird.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> EON - Bei meinem Anruf heute morgen waren die ersten drei Gesprächspartner nach der langen Warteschleife nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig.


 
Der Support von E.ON steht besonders fest auf der Leitung, manchmal wird der auch unverschämt. Habe da dieses Jahr selbst negative Erfahrungen machen müssen und die üblichen Portale durchforstet. Die Negativmeldunngen erschlagen einem da.

Die filtern Supportanfragen nach Prioritäten in verschiedene Level. Trotz aller Wiedrigkeiten war der Telefonsupport noch immer besser als Chat und eMail.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 September 2021)

Heute wieder Mails von EON. Neben dem üblichen Begrüßungsmist noch die Aufforderung, zu meinem "Vertrag" würden noch etliche Details fehlen, die ich problemlos über mein Kundensegment bei EON ("Ich abbbe dort gein Kundensegment....") mitteilen könnte. Nun sandte ich nochmals die gesamte bisherige Korrespondenz in fünffacher Ausfertigung an deren Fax-Nummer 08719538 6220 (lt. Impressum). Ob das dort jemand liest??? Was wurde nur aus unseren Unternehmen hinsichtlich Kundenfreundlichkeit? Bei einer Direktbank, bei der ich seither binnen einer Minute einen Sachbearbeiter an der Strippe hatte, begrüßt mich jetzt "Dirk Nowitzki", der "meine Frage umgehend an einen Kollegen weitergibt". Nach 35 Minuten in der musikreichen Warteschleife legte ich auf.


----------



## jupp11 (14 September 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Was wurde nur aus unseren Unternehmen hinsichtlich Kundenfreundlichkeit?


Der Kunde ist heute störende  Nebensache. Banken und Sparkassen schließen massenweise Filialen.
Auf Nachfrage bei bei einem Indsider, wie   ältere Menschen = Senioren ohne  WWW    Kundendienst bekommen:

"die sterben doch eh aus...."


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 September 2021)

Ca. alle 2 Stunden kommt nun eine Mail, auf die ich nicht antworten kann. Ich möge doch endlich die noch fehlenden Daten durch einloggen in mein Kundensegment vervollständigen. Da ich kein Kundensegment bei EON unterhalte, sollen die mich jetzt, nach mehreren Versuchen, diese betrügerische Anmeldung zu stornieren, endlich da unten lecken, wo es bitter schmeckt! Was ist das nur für ein ignoranter Laden!


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Oktober 2022)

Same procedure as every year. Waren es bislang Hotelbuchungen, Versicherungen und Stromlieferverträge, war es dieses Mal eine Mietwagenreservierung für einen SEAT Arona bei der Euro-Leasing GmbH, Abholstation Hamburg Eimsbüttel in der Fruchtallee 53 in Hamburg. Name war teilweise falsch geschrieben, auch die Adresse war teilweise falsch, ebenso meine aufgeführte Telefonnummer. Das Einzige, was korrekt war, war meine seit 2017/2018 nicht mehr genutzte Mailadresse bei t-Online, die bislang bei all diesen Betrügereien Verwendung fand.. Die werde ich jetzt auflösen, denn bei der betreffenden Person, die wohl dahintersteckt und die sich als absoluter Wohltäter des Gesellschaft im Netz aufspielt, werde ich auch weiterhin mit derartigen "Späßchen" rechnen. Auf diese Art und Weise will man wohl eine alte Rechnung begleichen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2022)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Euro-Leasing GmbH, Abholstation Hamburg Eimsbüttel in der Fruchtallee 53 in Hamburg


Schon mal dort angerufen: +49 40 2351 7315 und gefragt, ob ein Ausweis/Fahrerlaubnis vorgelegt wurde oder das nur einen Onlinebuchung ohne Identifikationsprüfung war, ggf. Schlüsselausgabe ohne direkten Kundenkontakt, am Automaten?


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Oktober 2022)

Habe erst heute die Mail entdeckt und versucht, dort anzurufen. Nahm aber natürlich keiner ab. Morgen vormittag werde ich das abklären, wie das alles ablief. Sicher kam die entsprechende Mail wieder von einer chinesischen oder US-Mailadresse.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2022)

Das heutige Telefonat ergab, dass es außer der Mietwagenreservierung per Mail keinerlei Kontakte gab. Von Seiten der Euro-Leasing wird die Angelegenheit als erledigt betrachtet. Ich bat darum (auch nochmals in einer Mail mit der Schilderung des Vorgangs), mir die Mailadresse des Reservierers zu benennen, damit ich die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehe, gegen diese Person vorzugehen. Jedoch verspreche ich mir davon nicht allzu viel. Die Mailadresse wird mutmaßlich - wie bereits bei den Vorgängen von 2012/2013 - bei Yahoo in den USA geführt. Da mir kein materieller Schaden entstanden ist, wird die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren einstellen. Aber ich werde nun wieder verstärkt meine Mailadressen und selbstverständlich meine Konten im Auge behalten.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2022)

Also keine wirksame Anmietung - eben doch nur Stalking! Anzeige würde ich nun nicht mehr machen, da ois kloar! Aber alles dokumentieren und aufheben.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2022)

Mich hatte neulich auch einer genervt. Das war das Ergebnis einer Ramme (mit richterlichem Beschluss):


----------



## Irina8776 (6 November 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend einen Stalker an der Backe. Ärgerlich und mit Aufwand verbunden. Der Antrag auf den Stromvertrag ging zwar durch, war aber vermutlich eh unfruchtbar, da du einen laufenden Vertrag hast. Das Problem hier, der neue Anbieter hätte den alten Vertrag kündigen können, wenn der Stalker das entsprechend angeklickt hat.
> 
> Bei der Schufa Einwendung vorbringen, dann sollte der Eintrag zeitnah wieder raus sein.


Ja ich denke das ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## Irina8776 (6 November 2022)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mich hatte neulich auch einer genervt. Das war das Ergebnis einer Ramme (mit richterlichem Beschluss):


ui das sieht ja krass aus.


----------

